
Kik battles Facebook with bots in the new messaging wars - tim_sw
http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2016/02/10/kik-bots-messaging-facebook-wechat/#cf6ff3a25712
======
nikolay
No desktop, no thank you! Kik's been promising this for years!

